# West Michigan Gun Shops?



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm not a real big gun guy and my dad is looking to get a new rifle (leaning towards a 270). Does anyone have any shops they would recommend? We're in muskegon but are willing to travel a little ways and want to stay away from the big box stores. I know there is northwest shooters but i've heard some negative things about them. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Jays in Clare...I've bought a few rifles there..They are real good people..They have a boat load of guns..And a hell of alot cheaper on stuff then you will find down here..I moved down here about two month's ago & couldn't believe it when I saw some of the prices on stuff down here & I still go up there to buy things when I need them...Good luck & here is there phone #989-386-3475


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Figure out what gun you want and start calling around. I found the local shops to be quite a bit cheaper than the big box stores like Gander Mtn.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

StStutz said:


> Hey guys, I'm not a real big gun guy and my dad is looking to get a new rifle (leaning towards a 270). Does anyone have any shops they would recommend? We're in muskegon but are willing to travel a little ways and want to stay away from the big box stores. I know there is northwest shooters but i've heard some negative things about them. Thanks for any help.


Give Joel a call at Shoreline Shooter's Supply in Muskegon - 231/830-9585. It's a small one man shop and he might have to order a rifle for you - just a few days wait. I've been patronizing his shop ever since I moved to west Michigan and you can't beat his prices.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Check out Garys on apple when I bought my glock he was the cheapest around but I am not sure about rifle prices there. Also 500 guns is selling guns again. I have never been to shoreline shooters but will have to check that one out also.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies guys, time to do some shopping around.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

S&G shooters supply on Henry I think in Muskegon. Sonny and his ad are the best guys you can buy a gun from. Tell them the 22 man sent ya.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hesperia Sport Shop.........short drive from Muskegon and great people to deal with.........if they ain't got it they can get it......


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

passport said:


> S&G shooters supply on Henry I think in Muskegon. Sonny and his ad are the best guys you can buy a gun from. Tell them the 22 man sent ya.


I think its on Sherman across from the skate park isnt it?


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

I have also heard many good things about Gary's on Apple Ave.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Look on the michigan gun owners site. Lots of stuff to choose from.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

this place is just north of Muskego.
Tools of the Trade


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Frank's Sporting Goods in Morley has good gun prices. Like most other small shops, he may not have what you want in stock, but can order it for a competitive price.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

PORT CITY PISTOL, Muskegon, MI

Decent guys and can order you anything you need and sight it in downstairs. Located right off of Airline Road.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Give Joel a call at Shoreline Shooter's Supply in Muskegon - 231/830-9585. It's a small one man shop and he might have to order a rifle for you - just a few days wait. I've been patronizing his shop ever since I moved to west Michigan and you can't beat his prices.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


Well, he ended up going with Shoreline Shooters, he called and priced out several of the shops listed and seemed to get the best deal here on the gun and scope. Again, thanks for the help guys.


----------

